# Moebius BSG Sci Fi Magazine Ad



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think anything on this has been posted before but I just found this ad in the latest Sci Fi magazine. Looks like Moebius has even more BSG products in the works then most of us knew of already. Let the fun times begin!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Looks like a nice ad.

The other subjects have been known for a little while, but have fallen of the 'new' topics of late.

The ad is a little strange in its wording.

The 'late 2010' line for the Galactica, vs. the 'coming soon' line attached to the Viper Mk. VII and Cylon Centurion make it seem like they (the Mk. VII and Centurion) are coming out BEFORE the Galcatica.

I doubt this is the case as we've seen shots of the Galactica proto, and none of the other stuff. Unless Frank is holding out on us.

It just seems like a case of subtlety of text usage can imply the wrong intention.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Plenty of time for a traveling red eye lighting kit to be made too!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

'Soon' is a rather relative term, but I prefer that to a vapor-date like R2's kit announcements, which then get revised over and over again.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

woot!


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

With the availability of cylon figures, I wonder how the cylon will sell?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

heiki said:


> With the availability of cylon figures, I wonder how the cylon will sell?


A lot may depend on the pose (or better yet an adjustable pose).
Marvel forced Moebius into the Ironman 'Big Sneeze' pose- many others were submitted but that one was the one approved. I did not buy the kit for that reason- I just did not feel like having to chop the whole thing up to change it to something more dynamic. Others have and it looks great modified, but OOB it just did nothing for me.
The Cylon is going to be a good size and has the potential to do well. I have a fondness for Robots which look like it is impossible to put a man inside the suit. If they are allowed to give it a good BadAss pose or if it was engineered to allow the builder to create his own pose I think it will do very well.

.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

heiki said:


> With the availability of cylon figures, I wonder how the cylon will sell?


Well, for what it's worth, I never bought any of those figures and I can't wait to pick up the Moebius Cylon. I would hazard to guess that the cross-over between action figure collectors and model kit builders in minimal. Besides, the completist BSG collectors will be picking up the Moebius kits just to the sake of completeness.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> Marvel forced Moebius into the Ironman 'Big Sneeze' pose- many others were submitted but that one was the one approved.
> 
> .



Is that true -- that many poses were submitted? Or is that something we're repeating to each other? Do you know for sure?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Kit said:


> Is that true -- that many poses were submitted? Or is that something we're repeating to each other? Do you know for sure?


That bit of information came from Frank himself. Mavel's licensing division was the one to dictate the pose, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Seems strange to talk about him like he's not here, but the reason I asked was, I remember Frank saying something here about Marvel approving the pose, but I don't remember that he was very specific. I sure don't remember him saying many poses were submitted. I don't think he specified that at all, but maybe I missed it. Or maybe Richard is involved somehow and knows more than what we all read here. I'm just trying to figure out whether we wove this story up a bit. Does anybody know for sure what kind of numbers there might have been -- how many poses -- and anything more about them? Just curious, and sort of don't want to subscribe to a board myth if that's all it is.

I don't mean anything bad by asking -- really, would just like to know.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Kit, I don't want to highjack the thread with old news, but yes, several poses were submitted (don't know how many). Marvel kept rejecting them until the one that was approved and produced. If I recall correctly, part of the issue was that Moebius was a bit late to the party. MANY licensees had already gotten Marvel approval for various products by the time Moebius knocked on the door. Basically, all the cool poses were already taken.

Now, I know that last sentence sounds odd from a consumer point of view, but consider it from Marvel's point of view. If they let every licensee make an Iron Man product of the fist-punching-the-ground pose, then the market gets flooded with a bunch of products that all look alike. By imposing variety on the licenees, they can insure variety in the marketplace, which, _hopefully_, leads to more sells. It stinks for us that Moebius wasn't able to get one of the cool poses, but the practice in general actually makes sense if you think about it in those terms. Of course, there are those among us who refuse to buy the kit _because_ of the pose, but that's a different story...

We don't really need to worry about this issue with the Centurion kit because there isn't the same high level of competition for a BSG license like there was with Iron Man.

OK, history lesson over. Back on topic. Previously, Frank said that the Viper Mk VII and Cylon Centurion were _possibly_ going to be the next releases, but that plans could change. I'm guessing that if they are going to the trouble and expense to buy an ad in a print publication, those kits are now _definitely_ going to be the next releases. I suppose all will be revealed at Wonderfest. Waiting stinks!


----------

